# Simpler things that have helped my IBS



## neild7744 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello, 1 year ago i developed IBS (according to my doctor). Bad stomach cramps, running to the toilet, constipation, stomach gurgles, random urges etc. A year later and im kind of battling with it (and am still struggling to pinpoint exactly what is causing it) due to going through good and bad patches. Its annoying and to be honest for me the most fustrating thing is that 18 months ago i could eat and drink what i liked with little or no issues regarding my guts.Anyway...after reading up about things and getting advice ive found some things that may help from experience...ELIMINATION DIET...This really does help, however rather than starting with bread and water, and introducing food i thought keeping my regular diet in place, i will eliminate 1 item of my diet for 2-3 weeks and see what happens.1) I cut out coke and other fizzy drinks - My stools stopped burning, the anxiety lowered and stomach didnt gurgle as much2) I cut out bread - Now this is difficult to do, i stopped eating breads, pitta's, pizza etc and this helped me bigtime. My bowels returned to 'normal' for a period of time! This stopped my morning rush3) Stop drinking tea - This kind of helped, but i dont really drink much tea anyway....Im still progressing (or at least trying to) until i can get a balance. As ive said before my fault lies with carrying out an elimination diet, feeling better, then going back to my original diet of eating whatever i want...until a few days later i feel like ###### again. Its an ongoing cycle that im struggling to break.As for other things ive tried...Immodium - yeah it stops you running, but then i feel rough for days after when im blocked up. Peppermint tablets (colpermin) - tried these for 1 month with no change. Probiotics - Tried these for a while, but cant say i noticed a big difference. Buscopan - Havent tried this yet.Trigger things for me seem to be alcohol, caffine, bread (possibly yeast / barley) and spices.I hope this advice may help someone. Any suggestions for me would be welcomed. I just need to be disciplined now and accept whats good and whats bad food despite being able to eat and drink what i liked 18 months ago.


----------

